# interesting article on MIPS



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

*interesting article on MIPS helmets*

Apologies if this is a re-post....

Was looking for a new motorcycle helmet and was a bit behind the knowledge curve when it came to the new Multi-directional Impact Protection System (MIPS) helmets. Saw that most of the activity was for bicycle helmets, and, having bought the hype, and was seeking out a new helmet with the latest MIPS protection. 

But maybe it's overblown. This article was informative:
https://helmets.org/mips.htm

Good reading. I liked the bit that a helmet cover probably does as much for rotation as the fancy MIPS system.

Cheers!


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

AJ88V said:


> Apologies if this is a re-post....
> 
> Was looking for a new motorcycle helmet and was a bit behind the knowledge curve when it came to the new Multi-directional Impact Protection System (MIPS) helmets. Saw that most of the activity was for bicycle helmets, and, having bought the hype, and was seeking out a new helmet with the latest MIPS protection.
> 
> ...


As a road bicyclists I reached the independent conclusion that it was possible that MIPS might offer some additional protection but the test data touting that was flawed and so too were the analysis of the data making the concept suspect. 

During my research on the subject combined with my already knowledge and opinions regarding brain function and TBI I also concluded that that the shape of the helmet was an important factor in susceptibility to TBI in a crash or fall. 

As an infant I suffered a head trauma. Then over the course of my adult life I've had six concussions. 

A car sideswiped me a year and one half ago knocking me hard to the ground and I suffered a concussion. In terms of the lingering symptoms of the concussion it was by far the worst that I had despite the fact the impact forces of that one was much less than most of the previous ones. So I took number six a lot more serious than previous ones. 

Naturally after the crash above I needed a new helmet. Did my research and concluded as stated about MIPS and also came convinced that it was likely the shape of the helmet was likely a more important or weighted factor than MIPS. A helmet shape that was not likely to "snag" on impact and that better distributed the energy of the impact over a wider area than a standard helmet. 

I selected an quality aero helmet but chose the regular model over its MIPS brother and saved thirty dollars in the process. 

Does it offer me more protection. I think sure but I don't know for sure. It does however ride cooler than a regular helmet and quieter in terms of allowing you to hear better than a regular helmet as it "steers" the wind volume/force blowing by your ears so you can better hear external sounds. I Really notice a difference on fast descents.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

GlobalGuy said:


> As a road bicyclists I reached the independent conclusion that it was possible that MIPS might offer some additional protection but the test data touting that was flawed and so too were the analysis of the data making the concept suspect.
> 
> During my research on the subject combined with my already knowledge and opinions regarding brain function and TBI I also concluded that that the shape of the helmet was an important factor in susceptibility to TBI in a crash or fall.
> <snip>
> Does it offer me more protection. I think sure but I don't know for sure. It does however ride cooler than a regular helmet and quieter in terms of allowing you to hear better than a regular helmet as it "steers" the wind volume/force blowing by your ears so you can better hear external sounds. I Really notice a difference on fast descents.


Thanks for your thoughtful reply. Very sorry to hear about your repeated concussions. I'll bet I and others have had concussions and don't even know we've had them. And when I started riding in the 1970's, all we wore were little cotton bicycling caps!

Agree with your comments about helmet shape having potential issues. Most of mine have a small 'duck tail', but this is something I'll take into consideration for my next helmet purchase.

Would you mind sharing what helmet you decided to purchase?

Thanks again. - AJ


----------

